# Half-Life 2, das fehlende Blut und der Steamsupport



## Weird_Sheep (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir kürzlich die Orange Box bei amazon.co.uk bestellt, da ich endlich Portal spielen wollte. Auch die HL Episoden hatte ich noch nicht gespielt.

Ich hab dann vorher nochmal HL2 gespielt und als ich dann von meiner englischen Collector's Edition installiert hatte, zeigte mein HL2 ein Problem, das ich schon mal hatte:

*Es gibt keine Schadenstexturen.*
Ragdoll und Blut an den Wänden ist komplett vorhanden, aber man sieht eben nicht, ob man die Gegner getroffen hat (außer sie stehen vor einer Wand...).

Dieses Problem hatte ich, wie gesagt, vor einigen Jahren bereits und nach einiger Zeit war alles wieder in Ordnung. Ich meine, das wäre zu der Zeit gewesen, als EA versucht hat, die 16er Freigabe durch Zensur zu erreichen, aber es ist zu lang her, als dass ich mir sicher wäre.

Mich hat dann meine Orange Box erreicht und siehe da, HL2 blieb ohne Schadenstexturen, egal ob von der englischen CE DVD, per Download oder von der englischen Orange Box DVD installiert. Blöderweise ist auch Episode 1 und Episode 2 fleckenfrei.

Interessant ist, dass ganz selten doch mal ein Schadenstextürchen zu sehen ist und bei Episode 2, die ja viel drastischere Bluteffekte hat (die ich auch sehe), sind auf den Überresten der Antlion Worker ganz normal die Schadenstexturen vorhanden, sie lassen sich z.B. auch nachträglich mit dem Brecheisen draufprügeln.

Daher habe ich dann ein Ticket beim Steamsupport eröffnet.

1. Zuerst (10.01.) habe ich von HL2 berichtet und dass ich bereits dreimal installiert habe.
2. Ich habe nach einer Woche hinzugefügt, dass Episode 1 auch unvollständig ist.
3. Nach weiteren 10 Tagen Antwort vom Support mit einem Link zu einer Seite mit Standardlösungen für Standardgrafikprobleme. Ich habe das dann alles spaßeshalber durchgeführt und...
4. das Ticket wieder geöffnet, da es bereits mit dem Link als gelöst galt und die Ergebnisse von Treibertausch und Co. geschrieben.
5. Nachgereicht, dass auch Episode 2 betroffen ist, außer die Antlion Worker.

6. Heute kam dann eine weitere Antwort:


> Hallo,
> 
> entsprechend den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien dürfen wir deutschen Steam-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spieles anbieten.
> 
> ...



Nun die spannende Frage, was hat das unzensierte und von der USK geprüfte HL2 mit der BPJM zu tun?

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch das selbe (ein ähnliches Problem) und kann mir helfen?
Ich überlege jetzt auch, was ich dem Support schreiben soll, wenigstens antworten die jetzt bezüglich dem Blut und nicht mehr wegen fehlerhafter Treiber.

Ach ja:
Ich hab noch ein paar andere Spiele getestet:
Counter-Strike: Source (UK HL2 CE): unzensiert
Half-Life: Source (UK HL2 CE): unzensiert (obwohl indiziert)
Portal (UK Orange Box): unzensiert
Left 4 Dead (UK): unzensiert


----------



## ACM (10. Februar 2009)

Was erwartest du denn das der Support da großartig macht?
Bei mir war CS: S nach einer Neuinstalation auch plötzlich zensiert, da haben sich die Gegner dann hingelegt und die Hände hinter den Kopf genommen.Ich hab damals ne Art Uncut-Patch geladen und dann gings. Sowas müsste es auch für HL 2 geben, ansonßten wirste da nix daran ändern können.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (10. Februar 2009)

ACM am 10.02.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartest du denn das der Support da großartig macht?
> Bei mir war CS: S nach einer Neuinstalation auch plötzlich zensiert, da haben sich die Gegner dann hingelegt und die Hände hinter den Kopf genommen.Ich hab damals ne Art Uncut-Patch geladen und dann gings. Sowas müsste es auch für HL 2 geben, ansonßten wirste da nix daran ändern können.



Einen Blutpatch möchte ich ungern nutzen, nicht nur, weil ich ja damals teuer die CE importiert habe, sondern auch, da ich mir bei Steam nicht unbedingt sicher bin, ob das nicht irgendwann mal als unerlaubte Modifikation erkannt wird und negative Auswirkungen hat.

Es muss ja irgendeinen Grund geben, warum die Schadenstexturen bei mir, aber nicht bei den anderen hunderttausend HL2 Spieler in Deutschland fehlen.


----------



## LordSaddler (10. Februar 2009)

Stell dein Steam auf Englisch und dein Half-Life 2 auf Deutsch unter den Eigenschaften, das hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert, ebenso bei EP1, bei Episode 2 musst du dann irgendwas noch ändern, aber das findest du sicher im Internet. Habe ich auch geschafft.    Ansonsten kommst du wohl um einen Uncut-Patch nicht herum.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (10. Februar 2009)

LordSaddler am 10.02.2009 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dein Steam auf Englisch und dein Half-Life 2 auf Deutsch unter den Eigenschaften, das hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert, ebenso bei EP1, bei Episode 2 musst du dann irgendwas noch ändern, aber das findest du sicher im Internet. Habe ich auch geschafft.    Ansonsten kommst du wohl um einen Uncut-Patch nicht herum.



Hmm, mein Steam steht schon seit Betazeiten auf Englisch und meine Spiele sind auch alle englisch - das kann es also auch nicht sein.
Wenn du es ja auch geschafft hast, kannst du vielleicht ein wenig genauer werden?

Wie war denn dein Half-Life 2 vor den Änderungen? Komplett zensiert oder auch nur teilweise, wie bei mir?


----------



## LordSaddler (10. Februar 2009)

Also das ist bei mir schon recht lange her, darum kann ich es auch nicht genau sagen.
Ich habe einfach mein Steam auf Englisch gestellt und Half-Life 2 sowie EP 1 unter Properties -> Language -> Deutsch (German) gestellt. Danach waren sie deutsch und uncut.
Bei EP1 bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher, vielleicht habe ich auch diesen Source-Uncut-Patch installiert gehabt.
Und bei Episode 2 habe ich es in etwa so gemacht:
http://garrysmod.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12652
Braucht man wohl doch einen Patch, wusste ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Spcial (11. Februar 2009)

als ich letztens mein l4d aktiviert habe gab es auch probleme. habe es fälschlicherweise auf deutsch installiert und es war ersmal cut, obwohl ich die UK version besitze.

mit google dann die lößung im computerbase forum gefunden. erstmal steam schließen.

dann in der registrierung den "steam" pfad komplett löschen. also ich glaube es war hkey current user -> software usw..., bis man halt zu valve bzw. steam kommt. ich habe es nicht mehr ganz genau im kopf, wer aber schonmal in der registrierung gearbeitet hat, sollte es ohne probleme finden.

also ich haben diesen "baum" komplett gelöscht. steam gestartet. left 4 dead gestartet -> fehlermeldung kommt (ist ganz normal). steam wieder neugestartet und nun war l4d uncut. 

vielleicht geht es ja bei HL2 auch, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber einen versuch ist es vielleicht wert. 

ich würde dir eigentlich den link geben, aber finde ihn nicht mehr. mein mainboard hat sich auch verabschiedet, kann also gerade auch nicht auf "MEINE" lesezeichen zugreifen. sry!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (12. Februar 2009)

Spcial am 11.02.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> als ich letztens mein l4d aktiviert habe gab es auch probleme. habe es fälschlicherweise auf deutsch installiert und es war ersmal cut, obwohl ich die UK version besitze.
> 
> mit google dann die lößung im computerbase forum gefunden. erstmal steam schließen.
> 
> ...



Das werde ich am WE mal testen, bin bis dahin von meinem privaten Rechenknecht getrennt.

[edit] Hat leider nichts gebracht. Da ja auch Einstellungen darin gespeichert sind, habe ich wieder meine alten Valve Registryschlüssel zurückgespielt.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. Februar 2009)

> Hallo,
> 
> entsprechend den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien dürfen wir deutschen Steam-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spieles anbieten.
> 
> ...



Ich habe grad gesehen, damit hat der Support das Ticket auch schon wieder geschlossen.
Ich wollt ja eigentlich noch was zu dem Unterschied zwischen SUK und BPJM schreiben, dass meine Spiele importiert sind, dass HL2 geprüft ist, dass die Zensur(?) die ich bei den Spielen habe, überhaupt nicht mit der der deutschen Version übereinstimmt - aber ich glaube, ich erreiche da nix...

Wird Zeit, dass die PCGames mal ne Rubrik wie "Vorsicht, Kunde" der c't eröffnet, oder ich muss mal ne Mail an gaben@valvesoftware.com schreiben.


----------



## der-jan (15. Februar 2009)

Weird_Sheep am 15.02.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hallo,
> >
> > entsprechend den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien dürfen wir deutschen Steam-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spieles anbieten.
> >
> ...



das steam support team ist doch bestimmt national aufgeteilt und ein deutsches supportteam kann dir halt da nicht helfen - solltest wenn überhaupt mal den support in uk kontaktieren


----------



## Weird_Sheep (17. Februar 2009)

der-jan am 15.02.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 15.02.2009 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der deutsche Support hat sich leider meine anfangs in englisch gestellte Anfrage gekapert...


----------



## Dario90 (17. Februar 2009)

Weird_Sheep am 17.02.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 15.02.2009 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab meine Supportanfrage damals direkt hierrüber https://support.steampowered.com/ gestellt und bekam 3 Tage später Antwort direkt aus Seattle, wobei ich den amerik. Support wesentlich hilfreicher und hilfsbereiter wie den dt. finde..


----------

